# Tyre choice for the southern upland way



## JamieB (4 Jun 2009)

Hi,

Have you cycled the southern upland way? What tyres would you recommend? At the moment I have conti verticals and conti travel contacts. 

Not knowing what the terrain is going to be like under wheel, or what the weather will be like (cycling in July) I would appreciate some advice.

cheers
J


----------



## barq (5 Jun 2009)

Sorry, this is a slightly rubbish reply.  What is the southern upland way and where does it go?


----------



## JamieB (12 Jun 2009)

Hi, the southern upland way runs from Port Patrick in Southwest Scotland to Cockburnspath which is on the opposite coast. 212 miles walking it and about 250 miles cycling it.


----------



## GilesM (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Jamie

The SUW could be just about any condition, any time of the year, so for me I would look at a good every option tyre like the Paneracer XC fire, probably the 2.1, however for lots of knowledge about cycling the SUW, have a look here, they're a very helpful lot, and good fun.

http://www.mtb-borders.com/http://www.mtb-borders.com/

Giles


----------



## Renard (16 Jun 2009)

Strangely, I cycled part of it on Sunday and I was on Panaracer Fire XC's. I have been very impressed by these tyres since I got them.


----------



## GilesM (17 Jun 2009)

Renard said:


> Strangely, I cycled part of it on Sunday and I was on Panaracer Fire XC's. I have been very impressed by these tyres since I got them.



Renard

Which section did you do, what was the ground like, and how wet did you get, or were you lucky enough to miss Sundays rain.


----------



## JamieB (27 Jun 2009)

Hi, only 12 days to go now. I have gone for the panaracer fire xc pro. I've been using it over the past couple of weeks on the black run at glentress and it has held up well. No punctures so far.

Thanks for the replies


----------

